# pregnant Pomeranian



## tn8chusrdhd (Oct 29, 2006)

My Pomeranian is SO pregnant and according to my calculations she is dur around NOv. 9. How will I be able to tell if she is getting close? she is huge and I think she will need some help[.


----------



## home2strays (Oct 30, 2006)

If i remember right a female should go no longer then 65 days of pregnancy. If she does take her to your vet immediately. Also watch for nesting behaviours such as pacing nuturing toys shyness and general "offness". About 1 day before birth she should have a temp spike, normal for a dog is between 100-101 if not stressed. Make sure she has plenty of cushies and water and quiet and notify your vet because they may want to do a check up the 2 nd day after to make sure no pups were left inside. Do not let her go more than 1.5 hrs without a pup being born unless of course she seems done.


----------



## tn8chusrdhd (Oct 29, 2006)

*Puppies have arrived!*

We have 4 beautiful black pomeranian puppies. They were born on Nov. 1 and second...one has white markings. 3 boys and one girl all doing very well. Thank you for your help!

Thanks, 
Stephanie


----------



## babylizzie (Jan 16, 2009)

you said when your dog seems to be done having babies

my pom is due anyday now. how will i know if she is done? I am so worried that she wont beable to have them or to finish having them.

she is huge she can barley even get up the steps anymore. she sleeps all day now. 
her actual due date is tomarrow which will be her 63rd day. she has had discharge all this week, what does that mean?

aaww i am so worried!!!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Has your vet seen her recently? Have you asked your vet all of these questions? What breed of dog is the father?


----------



## babylizzie (Jan 16, 2009)

yes i have talked to my vet and asked all the questions but i wanted to see if i can get anymore answers from someone that has been through it themselves recently. the dad is also pom


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yo've been given the best advice of all, call the vet and ask. Better yet, call the breeder that should be mentoring you. If you'd like to start a new thread, feel free, this one is two years old and I'll be locking it.


----------

